# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  تحقيق أميركي في اختراق بريد غوغل

## Sc®ipt

*

شركة غوغل قالت إنها أبلغت الضحايا ووفرت الحماية لهم (رويترز)


قال البيت الأبيض إنه فتح تحقيقا بشأن محاولة متسللين اختراق حسابات بريد "جي ميل" الإلكتروني التابعة لشركة غوغل في عملية واسعة انطلاقا من الصين، بعضها يخص كبار المسؤولين الأميركيين ومسؤولين آخرين في العديد من الدول، وكذلك صحفيين.
وقال المتحدث باسم البيت الأبيض تومي فيتور أمس الأربعاء "نبحث التقارير بشأن محاولة الاختراق ونسعى لجمع الحقائق"، ولكنه أعرب عن اعتقاده أن حسابات البريد الإلكتروني الخاصة بالحكومة الأميركية لم تتعرض للاختراق من طرف المتسللين لحسابات بريد "جي ميل".

وكان عملاق الإنترنت الأميركي "غوغل" أعلن أمس الأربعاء عن عملية الاختراق، موضحا أن الحسابات التي تم اختراقها هي حسابات شخصية وليست حسابات حكومية.

وقال المتحدث باسم غوغل كريس أورتمان إن وزارة الداخلية الأميركية على علم بالأمر، مشيرا إلى أنها تعمل مع غوغل وشركائها الفدراليين لمراجعة الأمر وتحليل أي نشاط خبيث، وتطوير حلول لتفادي أي خطر إضافي.

ونقلت وسائل إعلام أميركية عن غوغل قولها إن قرصنة الحسابات البريدية تمت من خلال سرقة كلمات السر، عبر استخدام برنامج سيئ أدخل إلى كمبيوترات الضحايا أو عبر الرد على رسائل إلكترونية من قراصنة كمبيوتر زعموا أنهم مصادر موثوقة.

وقال المسؤول في غوغل، إريك غروس في رسالة نشرت على الإنترنت إن شركته اكتشفت مؤخرا حملة تهدف إلى جمع كلمات السر، مرجحا أن تكون من خلال "فيشينغ" (Phishing)، وهو مصطلح في عالم المعلوماتية يعني محاولة قراصنة الإنترنت الاحتيال على مستخدم ما للحصول على المعلومات الخاصة به.

كما رجح أن عملية القرصنة قد تكون انطلقت من مدينة جينان في شرقي الصين واستهدفت حوالي مائة حساب "جي ميل"، بما فيها حسابات تابعة لمسؤولين حكوميين أميركيين وصحفيين ومنشقين صينيين، إضافة إلى مسؤولين عسكريين ومسؤولين آخرين في العديد من الدول الآسيوية ولا سيما في كوريا الجنوبية.

وقال إريك غروس إن غوغل اكتشفت هذه الحملة ووضعت حدا لها، مضيفا أنها أبلغت الضحايا ووفرت الحماية لحساباتهم، كما أبلغنا السلطات الحكومية المعنية.

يذكر أنه خلال العام الماضي حصلت عملية قرصنة إلكترونية انطلقت من الصين وشملت الحسابات البريدية لناشطين صينيين في مجال حقوق الإنسان، وتمكن القراصنة يومها من اختراق أنظمة أمن غوغل وتمت قرصنة حسابين على "جي ميل".

المصدر : الجزيرة عن وكالة رويترز

---------- 

انا شخصيا غيرت الباسورد تحسبا لأي مشكلة 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله اشي بضحك بـ صراحة  :SnipeR (97):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

استغربت الخبر .. و قوقل ام الاختراعات  يتم اختراق الجي ميل فيها ..

شخصيا ما بحب اشتغل عليه .. وخاصه الtalk  الي لاله .. مو امان بالمره ..

يسلمو زيد على الخبر ..

----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلا طوق الياسمين منورة الموضوع

صديقة بنت شديفات انا معك بالنسبة للمحادثات talk
بس كمزود بريد الكتروني كوني على ثقة انه هو اقوى مزود بريد إلكتروني و اسرعها
غير هيك البريد الإلكتروني لجوجل معتمد كثير بالمواقع الكبيرة و يحظى بموثوقية كبيرة مثل موقع يوتيوب

انا شخصيا بستخدمة كبريد رسمي بتعاملاتي

منورة الموضوع

----------


## Sc®ipt

بعض مميزات جي ميل منقولة من مواقع اخرى




> المميزات التي يتميز بها بريد Gmail ولا توجد في بريد hotmail أو Yahoo
> 
> 1- الامان بستخدام بريد Gmail توجد خاصية تخبر متى أخر مره تم الدخول فيها إلي بريدك 
> ويعطيك عنوان IP ومن أي دولة ويحذرك في حال دخول لبريدك من عنوان أخر
> 
> 2- السرعة يتميز Gmail بسرعه عالية وأستجابة في الاوامر 
> 
> 3-  الدردشة داخل البريد لست بحاجة لبرنامج محادثات خارجي بل جميع جهات  الاتصال لديك في البريد تسطيع التحدث معهم بالكتابة والصوت والصورة !!
> 
> ...






> لا تستطيع الفايروسات الدخول و التحكم بالإيميل اما الهوت الميل و الياهو فتمر عليهم الفايروسات مرور الكرام





> إضافة إلا ما قاله الزملاء في الموقع فإن جي ميل له ميزة الحجم الكبير  للإيميل أي يمكن أن يستقبل ملفات من حجم كبير لكن الياهو و الهوتميل وغيرهم  لا يمتلكون هذه الميزة





> وبمكانك تقوم بترجمة الرساله من نفس بريد gmail من أنقليزي العربي والعكس وذي ميزه رهيبه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اول اشي يسلموو على الخبر .. ومنيح انه جوجل استدركت الامر 
وتاني اشي يسلمووو على المعلومات التي بتميز فيها بريد Gmail

مواضيعك دائما تخبرنا بالجديد والمتجدد في عالم الاتصالات

مشكور Sc®ipt وتقبل مروري  :Smile: 

*راح اغير انا كمان الباسوورد كإجراء وقائي*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> اول اشي يسلموو على الخبر .. ومنيح انه جوجل استدركت الامر 
> وتاني اشي يسلمووو على المعلومات التي بتميز فيها بريد Gmail
> 
> مواضيعك دائما تخبرنا بالجديد والمتجدد في عالم الاتصالات
> 
> مشكور Sc®ipt وتقبل مروري 
> 
> *راح اغير انا كمان الباسوورد كإجراء وقائي*



العفو اختي العقيق الأحمر ,, نورتي  :Smile:

----------


## وسام المصري

هادا من الاخر ياصديقي يسلمووووووو

----------

